

I’ve Read Every Privacy Policy on the Internet— This is What I’ve Learned - bsgreenb
http://blog.safeshepherd.com/post/20545092657/ive-read-every-privacy-policy

======
Angostura
Now the author suggests that the cited coupons.com extract means: “We can
share whatever you provide us whenever you touch or interact with our site”

To my reading it means nothing like that. One of us is suffering severe
reading comprehension problems. Is it me?

~~~
clayrichardson
I read it something like: "We do not share ... information ... _except_ as
part of [something you've] chosen to participate in."

Maybe they could bend it to say choosing to participate in the site allows
them whatever they please? Even though the word 'specific' is used, how can
you use it in a legal sense? (How broadly can you apply the use of the word?)

I hate reading privacy policies for the exact reason of not being able to
absolutely discern how they affect me without having to get a lawyer.

------
epistasis
If you want to see a combined privacy rating for both the website and all the
advertisers that you're exposed to when you visit a site, PrivacyChoice has a
browser plugin that will help you.

One thing that I've noticed is that old-school media tends to have absolutely
terrible scores, and they tend to share lots of stuff, and they share it with
less privacy-conscious ad networks. I was very surprised that Facebook and
Google, companies that are supposedly so predatory that they have the FTC in
house to monitor them, stack up better.

~~~
bsgreenb
Yep, that's something that I definitely found. I think people are scared by
Google/FB more because of their size/power than because their privacy policies
are below industry par.

------
tagawa
I agree with the problems, so for website owners, are there examples of "good"
policies or templates to learn from?

------
cleverjake
I thought this was a melon card competitor, but it seems as though they just
changed their name.

~~~
useflyer
We did (its transitional right now, both sites work perfectly on the same
back-end as we slowly inform our users), thanks for noticing. We're hard at
work absorbing all of the privacy policies of the web, good things are
happening for privacy. Would love your ideas or feedback,
robert@safeshepherd.com

